# One Gallon Skeeter Pee experiment



## ConAcide (Jul 25, 2019)

I've looked around and seen very few people doing this. Most suggest 5 gallon batches because this stuff goes so quick, but because I love experimenting and I have a plethora of 1G carboys, that's what I'm making.

I'm impatient, so I abandoned the 24-48 hr waiting period called for in the SP recipe. Here's what I did


Made invert sugar with 3.5 cups of sugar, 1.5 cups of water, and 1.5 cups of Lemon Juice. Brought to a boil and then temp dropped to simmer for 45 minutes.
Topped up to one gallon with cool water
Aerated vigorously every 20-30 mins for 4 hours.
At hour 3, added 1/2 tsp yeast nutrient and 1/2 tsp of yeast energizer.

Hour 4, pitched 1 packet of Red Star champagne yeast. I have a slurry from a banana wine I could've used but I wanted to see if I could do this as "last minute" as possible 

Threw on airlock and went to bed

Woke up this morning roughly 8 hours after pitching yeast and fermentation has kicked up. Will update as I go. My hydrometer rolled off the counter this morning, so I'm doing this batch without a hydrometer, I'm pretty excited to go in for a blind taste test at the end of fermentation.

Edit: If anyone is interested, I'm fermenting this at 65F. I usually shoot for around 68F-72F but it's unseasonably hot in my state right now so we've got the AC cranked.


----------



## Mdrew (Nov 6, 2019)

I love me some skeeter pee, I'd love to hear how this one went.


----------



## ithink2020 (Apr 9, 2020)

ConAcide said:


> I've looked around and seen very few people doing this. Most suggest 5 gallon batches because this stuff goes so quick, but because I love experimenting and I have a plethora of 1G carboys, that's what I'm making.
> 
> I'm impatient, so I abandoned the 24-48 hr waiting period called for in the SP recipe. Here's what I did
> 
> ...



How did it turn out?


----------

